# Some pics



## Rick (Aug 8, 2009)

A very white orchid mantis:


----------



## ABbuggin (Aug 8, 2009)

Nice! Does she have a mate?


----------



## Rick (Aug 8, 2009)

ABbuggin said:


> Nice! Does she have a mate?


Yep but she has to share him with the other female. Other female molted to adult the other day and the male molted yesterday. Not gonna make the same mistake of getting rid of orhids like I did a few years ago.


----------



## ismart (Aug 8, 2009)

Very nice!  Good luck in breeding them.


----------



## revmdn (Aug 8, 2009)

Very pretty young lady.


----------



## charleyandbecky (Aug 8, 2009)

Beautiful mantis! I love the one taken on the ledge.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Aug 9, 2009)

Beautiful pics Rick!


----------



## kmsgameboy (Aug 9, 2009)

Breath taking! Does it have a name?


----------



## superfreak (Aug 10, 2009)

very pretty


----------



## Rick (Aug 10, 2009)

kmsgameboy said:


> Breath taking! Does it have a name?


No, I don't name mantids.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 10, 2009)

[SIZE=14pt]nice clean pics what kind of cam did you use?[/SIZE]


----------



## Rick (Aug 10, 2009)

ArkBlue said:


> [SIZE=14pt]nice clean pics what kind of cam did you use?[/SIZE]


Olympus 560uz. It can take much better pics than these. I just did them real quick.


----------



## Katnapper (Aug 10, 2009)

Beautiful, Rick...



best of luck with the mating.


----------



## leviatan (Aug 11, 2009)

Give pics when she molt to adult - I hope she will stay at this color!


----------



## Rick (Aug 11, 2009)

leviatan said:


> Give pics when she molt to adult - I hope she will stay at this color!


She already turned almost all pink. &lt;_&lt;


----------

